# 7d VS 70d



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey guys.

Had a 500d before had a bit of fun with it but was very basic and it didn't have an external mic output which I really wanted, it could be done if you took the camera apart etc but this was just not for me.

Basically I will be doing a lot of filming, bit of car product testing, stuff for a charity filming group of youths and interviewing them, singers, have a crack at some basic music videos etc.

But I will also be taking pictures, more so of cars, but I want to get in to some wedding and studio stuff eventually.

I know ideally a full frame camera is ideal but if I go full frame I want a 5d mkiii. But that can wait for now, some point next year I want a 70-200 f2.8 lens.

I have been reading reviews that the 70d is pretty much a newer version of the 7d, some aspects lean towards the 7d some towards the 70d. One thing that really appeals to me is the fact of the pullout viewfinder on the 70d. On the other hand 7d films at 8fps as 70d is 7fps..

Just wondered if anyone could give any feedback if they have used both etc wether the 7d is really worth the extra 200 / 300 pounds.

I know there are people on here handy with a camera :wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I have looked hard at reviews the 70d looks fantastic for video and I'm waiting for it to hit £800 body only to get one I recon early next year johnlewis down to £882 with 2 year warranty last night but no free tripod like others

I will ad with wifi and a bit lighter and flip out screen defo the option IMHO I have been waiting a while foe just picture a few on here got 7d and for pics rate it very very highly


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats what I'm thinking, 7d has been out a wile now, sensor is minimally bigger to, not really anything worth noting but none the less!

Think its the route I'm gonna go down if I'm honest unless I'm persuaded to stick with my original idea of the 7d.

I have seen some fantastic shots with the 7d but I'm sure the same can be matched with the 70d with the same lenses.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Thats what I'm thinking, 7d has been out a wile now, sensor is minimally bigger to, not really anything worth noting but none the less!
> 
> Think its the route I'm gonna go down if I'm honest unless I'm persuaded to stick with my original idea of the 7d.
> 
> I have seen some fantastic shots with the 7d but I'm sure the same can be matched with the 70d with the same lenses.


I think with decent glass 70d will be all most need it was not having CF card and non alu body made me not 100% but DW58 on here recons 70d good buy as 7dII will be out of what I want and need to spend on a camera , so I can't wait to get one. What sort of lens you looking at and what price point?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

To be honest to start off with I'm getting a 50mm f1.8 to start of with as it's gonna be a big load of buying when I get paid.

My mate has a helious 58mm f2 lens, dirt cheap and takes lovely photos which I will get my hands on one soon but needs an adaptor.

I want a samyang 35mm for filming read good reviews on those. Then I want to save for a 70-200 f2.8. A lot of money but I want to get in to portrait and wedding photography when the times right.

Thats pretty much my base for now but see how the times go a long.

Would love a wide angle lens but not just yet.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So what sort of costs for these lenses? There was a deal two weeks ago with the free 50mm one , I'm watching the deals failing , can't wait to get my hands on one at right price


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

The 50mm f1.8 is about £90 theres a few upgrades to that out there around £300 if you choose so.

The helious lens is about £30 plus an adaptor not sure on the price of that though can't imagine it being much.

Samyang 35mm you can get for about £300 used and the canon 70-200mm f2.8 is near on £2000 but can get a f4 model a lot cheaper.

Expensive hobby ha


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> The 50mm f1.8 is about £90 theres a few upgrades to that out there around £300 if you choose so.
> 
> The helious lens is about £30 plus an adaptor not sure on the price of that though can't imagine it being much.
> 
> ...


:lol: wow you are an expert at tempting people to spend money well I did ask, thanks for info f4 sounds better , any most cost effective lens for video? Thanks for taking the time with the info:thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm on the hunt but the 40mm canon pancake lens is pretty good for filming, about £120 brand new.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Well I have looked hard at reviews the 70d looks fantastic for video and I'm waiting for it to hit £800 body only to get one I recon early next year johnlewis down to £882 with 2 year warranty last night but no free tripod like others
> 
> I will ad with wifi and a bit lighter and flip out screen defo the option IMHO I have been waiting a while foe just picture a few on here got 7d and for pics rate it very very highly


70d is £759 at Digitalrev


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

£683.05 at Panamoz if you are happy with a grey import and no UK warrany.

Many people do import but I ended up buying from Amazon when they first got it.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah I would rather buy in UK

What is the difference with imports??


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Grante36 said:


> Ah I would rather buy in UK
> 
> What is the difference with imports??


Canon UK will not fix them if anything goes wrong. OTOH Panamoz is prety good, they get good reviews over at Talkphotography. They give you a warranty and you can upgrade it to a straight swap out for a couple of quid extra. I had a 60D from them and had no bother at all.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Down to £836 inc free tripod and Lowepro bag I'm waiting hopping we break the £800 barrier body only then I'm going for it , or kit with 18-135 STM lens £1090 my move point nearly at my price level, sometimes amazon do one day specials I'm watching daily


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm just waiting on my payout from virgin media from when I left that company, been almost 9 weeks since they paid me..

Supposed to be paid this friday so can buy a few bits


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grante36 said:


> To be honest to start off with I'm getting a 50mm f1.8 to start of with as it's gonna be a big load of buying when I get paid.
> 
> My mate has a helious 58mm f2 lens, dirt cheap and takes lovely photos which I will get my hands on one soon but needs an adaptor.
> 
> ...





Grante36 said:


> The 50mm f1.8 is about £90 theres a few upgrades to that out there around £300 if you choose so.
> 
> The helious lens is about £30 plus an adaptor not sure on the price of that though can't imagine it being much.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?

The Russian Helios (note spelling) lenses were OK in their day (which wasn't exactly yesterday) but never that great. I totally fail to understand why you would want to put one of those on a modern autofocus Canon camera. You won't get any connections whether manual or electronic, plus it's nowhere near the optical quality of any modern lenses. A total waste of time in my opinion.

If you want to use a 50mm lens, go for the Canon EF 50/f1.8 or if you've got really deep pockets you could go for one of the faster ones, but the 1.8 will do fine.

I'd avoid both Panamoz and DigitalRev - nice and cheap yes, but no UK entity if anything goes wrong.

Use CameraPriceBuster, it's updated regularly and you can monitor prices to find which dealer is cheapest.

BTW - careful which mates you take advice from, make sure they actually know what they're talking about first, I'm still laughing about the Helios lens :lol:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Im not using either of those website I'm gonna buy from a shop anyway.

I never meant its a great lens just for the money it costs the shots are not terrible, my mate used it on his 60d..

I will buy better lenses just not straight away.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think you may have got your priorities back to front - the lens is the most important component and not the camera body. If funds are short you'd be much better buying a lesser body such as a 700D and spending the balance on better glass. A Canon EOS 70D body won't really take better images than a 700D, but a better quality lens will.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I think you may have got your priorities back to front - the lens is the most important component and not the camera body. If funds are short you'd be much better buying a lesser body such as a 700D and spending the balance on better glass. A Canon EOS 70D body won't really take better images than a 700D, but a better quality lens will.


Never better illustrated than when I had my sony A55. The body was good, but when coupled with a 50mm f1.4 it became stunning. I still rue the day I sold it :wall:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Sound advice from DW. No modern dslr is really bad. Alot offer better things such as better noise performance but would you really notice it? Really?? The xxd range offers a useful top lcd but is it really that hard to look at the other screen? But if you have the budget then why not?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll be buying better lenses soon but I want a good base first just a lot to fork out at once.

I've already owned a 500d previously.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

YOU are the base.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

If you are planning on shooting video you are better off going for one of the new Canon 40mm f2.8 pancake lenses instead of the 50mm f1.8. It’s a bit more expensive but still affordable and the STM autofocus is silent so you won't hear the AF motor in video.

Avoid adapters. There are plenty of great Canon, or Canon mount lenses available. Adapters suck, the functionality you lose when using one is never worth the compromise.

If you are going to splash out on an L series lens go for a 24-70mm f2.8L rather than a 70-200mm f2.8. The 24-70mm is the wedding photographers "go to" choice. The 70-200mm f2.8 is also a very heavy beast of a thing to carry about.

I have three lenses that cover 90% of my needs. I would still like something a bit wider, maybe Santa will be good to me at Christmas.

Canon 50mm f1.4, great for a shallow depth of field that’s very popular now
Canon 24-70mm f2.8L my everyday lens
Canon 70-200mm f4L for sports or outdoor photography


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I was considering the 40mm over the 50mm if I get the 70d anyhow the silent focus is going to be needed.

Whats the prices range of the 24-70mm ??


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Grante36 said:


> Yeah I was considering the 40mm over the 50mm if I get the 70d anyhow the silent focus is going to be needed.
> 
> Whats the prices range of the 24-70mm ??


Use the link provided above.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Brace yourself.......

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-ef-24-70mm-f2-8l-ii-usm-lens/p1529492

That's for the updated II model which had a significant price hike over the earlier model (without the II in the name).

If you can find an older one still in stock somewhere it will be significantly cheaper and just as good. To take advantage of the new models improvements you need a 5D Mk3 or a 1D so the older lens is much better value for you.

The 24-105mm f4L is a smaller, cheaper alternative.
http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-ef-24-105mm-f4-l-is-usm-lens/p1010308

I strongly recommend getting EF mount lenses rather than the significantly cheaper EF-S ones. EF-S will work fine on a 7D or 70D but if you are considering changing for a full frame sensor body in the future you will also need to replace all the EF-S lenses as well as they don't work on full frame bodies.

I changed from a very old 20D to a 5D MK3 and was very glad I didn't need to buy all new lenses as well as the new body.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

20d to 5d mk3... lols. Nice upgrade!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I went for the 70d with the 40mm pancake lens for anyone who was interested.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Well I went for the 70d with the 40mm pancake lens for anyone who was interested.


What sort a deal did you get on it? I have held back till jan the lowest it's been for uk one £834, with two free items ?


----------

